# Desjejum



## surfotw10

¿Desjejum ó café da manhã?

Según tengo entendido, en todo Brasil se usa, para «desayuno», «café da manhã». Y en Portugal se dice: «pequeno-almoço».

*¿Esta palabra: «desjejum»,* que se parece más a la que tenemos en español «desayuno»*, está en desuso?*


----------



## Carfer

surfotw10 said:


> ¿Esta palabra: «desjejum» que se parece más a la que tenemos en español «desayuno» está en desuso?


 
Em Portugal está, pelo menos na linguagem corrente. É possível que encontre o termo em textos científicos e num ou noutro texto formal.


----------



## Vanda

Seria um termo muito 'técnico'' para nós. EStá correto, mas raramente o usamos atualmente. Generalizamos no ''café do manhã'.


----------



## Istriano

Desjejum não é muito comum.
No entanto, jejum se usa mais: _tomar remédio em jejum, estar de jejum..._

Realmente, usamos _café da manhã_,
ou muitas vezes _café_:

_Uma xícara de _cafezinho no _*café* e almoço é recomendável.
Tem gente que não toma cafezinho no *café*. ___


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

É isso mesmo. No Brasil, em geral, se entende o que é
"desjejum" entretanto, o termo é rarissimamente usado.
Usa-se "café da manhã" e majoritariamente "tomar café".
Quando se vai tomar apenas café puro, pode-se usar a 
expressão redundante "tomar um café preto".

Valeu


----------



## surfotw10

Hay algo que me tiene un poco enredado. jejej

¿Cómo haces, en Brasil, para decir que desayunastes sin tomar una taza de café? 

En Portugal sería fácil pero ¿y en Brasil?


----------



## anaczz

Posso dizer:
Não costumo tomar café no/ao café da manhã.


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

surfotw10 said:


> Hay algo que me tiene un poco enredado. jejej
> 
> ¿Cómo haces, en Brasil, para decir que desayunastes sin tomar una taza de café?
> 
> En Portugal sería fácil pero ¿y en Brasil?





En general no se dice. Cuando digo: "tomei café" nadie se imaginará el cardapio de mi alimentación porque en Brasil el desayuno es muy  variable. Puede estar compuesto de frutas, jugos, leche, café, panes, pasteles, frituras, "salgadinhos" (empanados) y en algunas regiones: caldos, "tapiocas" (yuca), cuscuz (cuscús), en fin,aunque ampiamente consumido, no tenemos una fidelidad tan grande al café en nuestro desayuno como la tienen los argentinos por ejemplo, principalmente entre los más jóvenes,  que muy frecuentemente desayunan por las calles.


----------



## vemcaluisa

"Tomar café" não siginifica necessariamente tomar uma xícara de café, mas sim comer algo de manhã
É comum ouvir frases como: "Tomou café hoje?"
"Sim, comi uma banana e um suco de laranja."

Embora muita gente beba o café (a bebida) mesmo


----------



## Kalimi5t

"Café da manhã" es lo que siempre he oído en Brasil para referirse al desayuno, sin importar el hecho de que se tome café o no.


----------



## Istriano

É interessante isso, a gente toma café mesmo sem café,
e também tomamos banho mesmo sem banheira hehe.
Daí, surgiram expressões como: _tomar café preto_ e _tomar banho de banheira_ rs.


----------



## surfotw10

Istriano said:


> É interessante isso, a gente toma café mesmo sem café,
> e também tomamos banho mesmo sem banheira hehe.
> Daí, surgiram expressões como: _tomar café preto_ e _tomar banho de banheira_ rs.



Es que me llama la atención eso:

Antes yo no bebía café en las mañanas por que yo decía que eso era muy malo para la salud. Y pues, como me encanta la medicina: leí que la cafeína se queda muchas horas en el cuerpo humano, trastornando las fases naturales del sueño.

En mi maestría en España me volví muy cafetero porque se me pegó eso de los españoles. Y bueno, ahora estoy dejándo ese vicio poco a poco. jejeje


----------



## Claudio B.

Desjejum brasileiro:

Seu garçom faça o favor
De me trazer depressa
Uma boa média que não seja requentada
Um pão bem quente com manteiga à beça
Um guardanapo
E um copo d'água bem gelada.


----------

